# how to configure dlink dsl 2750u router for bsnl broadband ?



## zafar khan (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi,i bought dlink dsl 2750u router , but i am facing problems with my internet as it keeps disconnecting again and again.
And when i restart it,it connects to internet again and then disconnects .
So i was thinking it might not be configured properly.
so please tell me exact configuration for my router .
thanks

Hi,i need exact settings for my router dlink dsl2750u for bsnl broadband,as i am facing connection issues.
my internet keeps on disconnecting so i thought to configure it properly .
Need help with this
thanks


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 30, 2014)

did u try searching in google? Try that. There are good number of blogs on how to configure on the same router/modem.

Note:: I had the same modem and BSNL connection couple of years ago and I googled it out.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2014)

there is no proper configuration.if it is configured correctly it will connect if not then it won't connect,as simple as that.in your modem status/device info/line stats/something similar setting check both snr values are above 15 & both attn values below 50(dlink modem uses 0.1dB scale so divide values by 10 to get standard values).


----------



## zafar khan (Jan 31, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> did u try searching in google? Try that. There are good number of blogs on how to configure on the same router/modem.
> 
> Note:: I had the same modem and BSNL connection couple of years ago and I googled it out.



Yes i hv tried to search it on google but no help, didn't find any tutorial for my router .


----------



## samk (Apr 14, 2014)

zafar khan said:


> Yes i hv tried to search it on google but no help, didn't find any tutorial for my router .



I think it's best to ask your ISP to set it up for you.


----------

